# Testing for stool problems



## scout2001 (Nov 26, 2001)

I have Crohns Ileitis and lately been in a flare-up.My stools have been dark green...almost black....with bouts of diarrhea for several weeks. Could it be from the medications Pentasa, ASacol, or Colestid or Lomotil?Is this something to be concerned about?To diagnose the problem, would a regular stool analysis at the doctor's office figure this out? Or do I need a specialized stool analysis like Great smokies CDSA? ANY help would be appreciated.


----------



## abcdefg (Apr 1, 2001)

Maybe you could start by seeing your doctor right away. Sounds disgusting but if your stools are black, try bringing a sample in a container. Maybe your doctor will be more willing to test if he actually sees what you are talking about.P.S. I was told my CDSA with parasitology results were in but I don't know results yet.I don't know very much, but if you want to know what is included in test, let me know.Best wishes


----------

